# "Click" heard when stopping



## smaxima (Dec 4, 2008)

2004 Maxima - When I come to a complete stop I can hear a "click" and can also feel it if my hand is on the automatic shifter. This also happens as I start from a complete stop. Additionally, when I turn on the car and start to move for the first time, there is a definite low "grumble" noise. Any ideas on what this can be?


----------



## johnnys07max (Mar 6, 2007)

I have an '07 with the CVT trans and I have the click and feel it in the shifter when I stop as well. I was told that it was the torque converter disengauging just prior to stop. Mine has done it since new. As far as the grumble you are hearing on first time start up, this could be the ABS system. The first time the car starts to move it normally puts the ABS system through a self test. It only does this after start up. Some times if you are rolling with your foot on the brake you can feel a light clunk in the pedal.


----------

